# fenders with bennefits, no strings attached



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

Alright, I've heard a lot of great things about masa motorsports fenders when doing an S13.5 conversion, but then again I'm also leaning towards oem metal fenders. given that both of them would require some bodywork to get them to fit correctly, i would think the results would be better using metal fenders; but i could be horribly wrong. Could anyone give me some advise?


----------

